# 1 year old echo. HELP.



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

I have a 1 year old echo commercial string trimmer shooting gas out of the muffler. Does anyone have any ideas? I've had the carb apart and re-assembled correctly.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to post the model and serial number of your trimmer, so that we can look and see what the set up is on your unit. That way we can offer some suggestions of things to check.

The only thing I might suggest is to be sure you have the fuel and return lines attached properly.


----------

